# NEW from PARAGRAFIX: Millennium Falcon Cockpit Photoetch



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I have finally completed the design of my photoetch / decal set to enhance the cockpit of DeAgostini's amazing Millennium Falcon subscription kit.

All control panels can be lit, not just the rear wall, and the entire front console is replaced with one that matches the full sized set.

This will be shipping around the end of July and will go for $59.95. More info and preordering HERE. (Other sets will be released as more of the kit becomes available.)


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

NICE as always Paul!

So... can we order these Falcon Subscriptions here in the states? Where would you suggest we go to order the kit parts?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

You subscribe here:

http://www.model-space.com/us/build...m_medium=cpc&gclid=CJmgqoryzMYCFQVbfgodTR8LaA

I subscribed last month (for $1 postage per shipment!) and have already received my first four-issue delivery. Just another reason to live much longer so that I can enjoy building this kit over the next few years.

I will definitely be purchasing the photoetch. I'm also going to be adding some of the Shapeways accessories.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

drewid142 said:


> NICE as always Paul!
> 
> So... can we order these Falcon Subscriptions here in the states? Where would you suggest we go to order the kit parts?


http://www.model-space.com/us/

$66.95 a month for 4 issues. 100 issues total. 2 year subscription. Here is a link to my build so far.

http://forum.us.model-space.com/default.aspx?g=posts&t=14912


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Your buildup's looking pretty good Jim.

Thanks Drew! As everybody's mentioned, Model-Space.com or the easier URL: www.BuildMillenniumFalcon.com.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Your buildup's looking pretty good Jim.
> 
> Thanks Drew! As everybody's mentioned, Model-Space.com or the easier URL: www.BuildMillenniumFalcon.com.


Thanks Paul.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Nice work Jim....I've yet to do much with the plastic parts yet however I have been building the diecast frame.....the lower hull is fast approaching completion here in the UK....










The size and weight makes this far from your average kit....










Close up of the strengthening ribs....


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice,

I wish we had access to an issue a week in the states. I hate waiting over a month for my shipments.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I pick it up from my local bookstore each week. For you guys stateside, be prepared for a fair few issues containing mostly corridor parts....thankfully I'm almost past them now and the rest of the lower hull should accelerate a little. Deagostini are also providing a clear vacformed assembly jig which comes in eight parts and supports the lower hull assembly while you work on the upper section....


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

miniature sun said:


> I pick it up from my local bookstore each week. For you guys stateside, be prepared for a fair few issues containing mostly corridor parts....thankfully I'm almost past them now and the rest of the lower hull should accelerate a little. Deagostini are also providing a clear vacformed assembly jig which comes in eight parts and supports the lower hull assembly while you work on the upper section....


Im up to issue 20 right now. Doing the corridors now. The hallway pads get a bit monotonous. Got 3 jig pieces in this last batch.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Cool...didn't realise you were catching up with us!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

After I put the design of the cockpit to bed I was planning on backing off from this for a bit ... but then the bug bit me to get pounding on the hallway and hold. 

How do actual, metal floor plates sound? I designed the main, repeating panel very quickly today thanks to some good screen shots I took of ANH and TESB and a nice shot I found online of a single panel all by its lonesome - they're complete with the proper number of slats AND the small holes on each one. If all goes well tomorrow will see the completion of the octagonal access panels.

For the hallway, I'm just planning on the two smuggling floor panels at this point.

There are a couple of other things in the "let's fully research this and see if it can be done" phase that I'll keep under my hat on the off chance that they can't actually be done.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't know how well these guys did their homework, but Hot Toys makes a hyper detailed 1/6 scale Falcon cockpit for their figures that may reveal new details:


----------



## ronwojnar (Mar 12, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> After I put the design of the cockpit to bed I was planning on backing off from this for a bit ... but then the bug bit me to get pounding on the hallway and hold.
> 
> How do actual, metal floor plates sound? I designed the main, repeating panel very quickly today thanks to some good screen shots I took of ANH and TESB and a nice shot I found online of a single panel all by its lonesome - they're complete with the proper number of slats AND the small holes on each one. If all goes well tomorrow will see the completion of the octagonal access panels.
> 
> ...


Totally in for metal floor plates!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Absolutely on the metal floor for the hold...be nice to see pieces for the edges of the corridor floors with slots in for lighting.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Paul, I'm so glad you're offering the cockpit PE and would also love the floor plating, if you offer it. Would this also include the cockpit floor? As always I buy all your PE for the kits I build and this one even more so.....:thumbsup: They just shipped my 5th installment (17-20), this is going to be a fun build.....
Thanks for doing this....:wave:

P.S. I sent a Pre-order, I think, please let know if it worked.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

teslabe said:


> Paul, I'm so glad you're offering the cockpit PE and would also love the floor plating, if you offer it. Would this also include the cockpit floor? As always I buy all your PE for the kits I build and this one even more so.....:thumbsup: They just shipped my 5th installment (17-20), this is going to be a fun build.....
> Thanks for doing this....:wave:
> 
> P.S. I sent a Pre-order, I think, please let know if it worked.


I won't be doing a floor for the cockpit - it's tough to see when everything's assembled.

Yes, I got your preorder ... though you sent in a blank form, but I saw your post before I checked my mail. :wave:


----------



## karr1981 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

We will be stocking it upon release and have opened up preorders for UK - EU customers.

http://store.modelkitworld.com/new-paragrafix-pgx193-deagostini-falcon-cockpit-photoetch-set/

Another great kit from Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've just completed assembly of the prototype sheet of photoetch and it's basically perfect ... and released for production. I expect to receive the first run late next week or early the following week.

(Please excuse the tape - the humidity turned the one bottle of CA on my shelf into a solid mass and I'm not comfortable with the new, acrylic adhesive I picked up this morning to test.)


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

And here's one of the four headsets included ... (yes, that's a Lego brick)


----------



## Neo-uk (May 6, 2007)

Could this be scaled to fit the Hasbro Falcon Paul as I think there will be a market for it.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Since it requires the base structure of the kit's interior I will not be scaling it for the Hasbro kit.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I have just uploaded the instructions for this set. It's getting close!

http://www.paragrafix.biz/instructions/PGX193.pdf


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I fixed a couple of errors in the instructions and re-posted them. The same link still works.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

PAUL!

NICE work... as always!

A little typo alert for you... in the Koolshade section... the Uberdetailing explanation drops off with a cliffhanger... "this frame is included because this would be an... and it stops there.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for catching that, Drew. When I made the update and made it 4 letter sized sheets instead of two legals I apparently changed that text box too much and the text got cut off. It read "...extremely fragile part otherwise."

Thank goodness for labelmakers so I can fix the first run of printing that I picked up last evening.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've uploaded YET ANOTHER set of instructions (same link) with some additions that Iain Costall suggested during his construction with a sheet of the etch from the prototype fret. Because there are some new items that I think are really important, I am tossing the first edition of printed instructions in favor of these.

Stay tuned for late breaking information ...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The DeAgostini Falcon cockpit set is now shipping. All preorder invoices have been sent all wholesale shipments have gone out.

(Preorder payments that have been received by now are packed and shipping today. I'm heading for the Post Office in a few minutes, so any upcoming ones won't ship until Monday.)


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> The DeAgostini Falcon cockpit set is now shipping. All preorder invoices have been sent all wholesale shipments have gone out.
> 
> (Preorder payments that have been received by now are packed and shipping today. I'm heading for the Post Office in a few minutes, so any upcoming ones won't ship until Monday.)


Already got my "ship notice", can't wait to put this together, thanks Paul
for doing this.....:thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Here's a lighting test I did last night on the prototype set after I finished the decals...no LED's in place yet, I'm simply holding it up to my desktop lamp.....


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

Dang! That last pic sold me. Placing order!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Freakin Awesome, I Sold! :thumbsup:


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

miniature sun said:


> Here's a lighting test I did last night on the prototype set after I finished the decals...no LED's in place yet, I'm simply holding it up to my desktop lamp.....


Holy carp! She's beautiful! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
http://www.hobbytalk.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

There you go again, Paul. Posting a photo of the set and pretending it's just a model. Pshaw, sir! I am wise to your ways! 

(looks fantastic, as always. You should get some good sales from this!)


----------



## Nightfeather (Apr 23, 2017)

*Cockpit*

I have the hasbro falcon with the shapeways cockpit. I would love to see something like this for the hasbro.


----------

